# Good root apps for the Bionic...What is everyone using?



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

What are some good root apps for the Bionic? Currently running the basics: Titanium Backup, Root Explorer, and Ad-Free Android, but I know there are many more...So what is everyone else using? Thanks!


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I use ROM toolbox by jrummy16 and thats everything that I need.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Rom toolbox is everything I need I am just used to using titanium and root explorer. I find that rom toolbox is preferable to adfree. Plus if you are ddodexed you can use it to change status bar icons. Not to mention the memory tweaks. Script manager is also a big one if you are going to run scripts like v6 supercharger

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

